

OpenSSL is Written by Monkeys   - tzury
http://www.peereboom.us/assl/html/openssl.html

======
cperciva
I wouldn't go so far as to say "written by monkeys"... but this is part of why
I distrust OpenSSL. Unreadable code tends to be insecure code.

